# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Smrde nam pelene

## drndalica

Koristimo platnene Kamaris već godinu dana. Špricamo mješavinom voda+ocat+ulje čajevca i odlažemo u kantu, peremo nakon 1-2 dana najkasnije, na temp. 40-60. E sad - primjetila sam da su se počele usmrdljivati jako i to još dok ih nosi (a pazim da ih brzo mijenjam i da nije mokar). Miris je postao zbilja neugodan. Probala sam dodatno isprati u mašini, da se deterdžent ne nakuplja (a mislim da je glavni krivac deterdžent!!). Opet - kako prati bez deterdženta? Onako suhe i oprane zbilja ne smrde - zasmrde tek kad se popišaju. Mokraća u kombinaciji sa jednokratnim mi ne smrdi tako da mislim da nije problem u mokraći nego kombinaciji sa platnenim. Molim pomoć/savjet jer ne bi htjela zbog toga preći na jednokratne !!!

----------


## aries24

to jest zbog previše det.
stavljati stvarno malo, neki meću samo žličicu, ja odoka i obavezno ponovno isperem
mogla bi ubaciti čiste pelene da se operu još jednom, ali bez iti malo det
tako smo mi rješavali usmrđenje

sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorana

Ma ne mora biti od previse det.   :Razz:  Ja sam uvijek stavljala minimum minimuma praska pa sam opet imala taj problem. (radi zatvaranja kante s pelenama, sto sam kasnije skuzila)

----------


## drndalica

Ma ja ne govorim kad smrde u kanti - meni smrde dok su još na njemu (tek popišane) a to mi je stvarno BLJAK. U početku dok su bile nove to se nije dešavalo. Ne znam što je - akumulirani deterdžent ili ?

----------


## ra

kao što zorana kaže, drži kantu otklopljenu. meni su isto smrdile koma, probali sto detergenata, malo, puno, ispiranje.....
nisam mogla vjerovati, ali otkako je kanta otklopljena, NE smrde više.

----------


## Zorana

Drndalice, kod nas je bilo isto tako. Pelene su smrdile cim se malo zapisaju, nekad cak i nakon pranja. 
I otkad mi je kanta malo otvorena, ne desava se bas cesto.  Ja sam to sebi protumacila tako sto vjerovatno u zatvorenoj kanti nakupe u sebe puno smrada i onda je to tesko isprati van. 
E da, i jos jedna stvar. ja uvijek prije glavnog pranja stavim pelene na jedno ispiranje u masini. 

I to sve ne znaci da ti imas isti problem.   :Grin:  Mozda stvarno jeste problem u deterdzentu.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ma ja ne govorim kad smrde u kanti - meni smrde dok su još na njemu (tek popišane) a to mi je stvarno BLJAK. U početku dok su bile nove to se nije dešavalo. Ne znam što je - akumulirani deterdžent ili ?


Tako je i kod mene. Baš sam htjela danas postaviti to pitanje.

Kao da su se nakupile vlage koja ne ide iz njih van ... Ja ih sušim naradijatoru pa sam pomislila da je možda zbog toga ...

----------


## Zorana

A sad staro dobro pitanje  :Grin:  .... cime peres pelene? Neki su pisali da im pelene smrde kad se peru sa tekucim det.

----------


## slava

Ja ih također obavezno prije pranja stavim na 2 ispiranja, perem s 1/3 detergenta (Tide) i stavim na pojačano ispiranje, zasad nema nikakvih problema. Kanta mi baš ne dihta najbolje, možda je baš to i dobro što kaže zorana.

----------


## Vrijeska

> A sad staro dobro pitanje  .... cime peres pelene? Neki su pisali da im pelene smrde kad se peru sa tekucim det.


Faks 8) Kupujmo hrvatsko!

Probala s dm-ovim tekućim, arieolom, tekućim arielom - guza bila crvena. Samo od faksa nije

----------


## ra

> A sad staro dobro pitanje  .... cime peres pelene? Neki su pisali da im pelene smrde kad se peru sa tekucim det.


moje su se odsmrdile s tekućim  :/

----------


## Sun

i mi baš u tom problemu, a ni nemamo kantu za pelene  :/ , ja ih odlažem na mašinu koja mi stoji vani u jednoj prostorijici van kuće.. evo našla sam i jedan stari topic, možda pomogne http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...rdljive+pelene

----------


## Zorana

Ra  :Grin:

----------


## marta

pustite usmrdjene pelene da odstoje u kanti vode s octom preko noci pa ih onda operite.
mokraca takodjer sadrzi "kamenac" odnosno kad ishlapi, ostane neka suha nakupina. i sad ako stalno drzite pelene na suho onda se toga natalozi u pelenama.

----------


## suzyem

Vidiš, vidiš, ja ih u zadnje vrijeme ostavljala na suho, i počele su smrduckati... prije sam ih stavljala u vodu i par kapi čajevca, od toga nikad ne smrde  :D

----------


## Danci_Krmed

i mi smo imali isti problem, pa ja stavljam dvije kapi ulje čajevca u pretincu za pretpranje, te malo alkoholnog octa (bijelog) u pretincu za omekšivač svako toliko.  zanimljivo, nikad mi nisu pelene smrdile po octu, ali nakon takvog ispranja nisu niti više po mokraći...

ja tvrdim da je to zbog deterdženta i kamenca u vodi.  mi živimo izvan sela i zadnji smo na mreži tako da imamo brdo kamenca.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

još jedna stvar...

imam dvije kamarisove pelene, a ostale ME.  primjetila sam da kod pranja i sušenja ove ME se osuše skroz a i čini mi se da su Kamarisove suhe, a tek kad idem antonellu previjati skužim da su jošuvijek mokre u sredini, što po meni je isto bio razlog za miris.  njih sam počela posebno stavljati na radijator nakon što ih izvadim iz sušilice, i stvarno od tada ništa.

----------


## Vrijeska

ja mislim da ću ja sve fitted baciti ... smrde i nema im pomoći ...  :Sad:  

mislim da su se usmrdile jer ih cijelu zimu sušim na radijatoru, a ujedno vodu kojom ih perem ima strašno puno kamenca ...

----------


## marinna

Ja sam prala prije sa nekim sensitive i tekućim deterdžentima što je bila katastrofa, u zidove sobe se smrad uvukao. Sad fino koristim Ariel i super mirišu. Jednom su također smrdile zbog previše deterdženta (ali to je neki drugačiji smrad, ne znam kako bi to opisala), oprala sa pretpranjem bez deterdženta i smrad nas je napustio. Ne namačemo pelene već ih špricamo.

----------


## Zorana

Vrijeska  :Sad:   A meni bas puno pomogne susenje na radijatoru jer izbjegnem taj miris vlage kod dugotrajnog susenja. 
Pretpostavljam da si probala sve sto se kolicine praska tice? Daj opisi jos jednom detaljno proceduru pranja. Par cura koje imaju problem s pelenama mi je reklo da su morale povecati kolicinu praska na (barem) neku najmanju preporucenu kolicinu i da im je to pomoglo. jer im je voda dosta tvrda pa se prasak ne aktivira kako treba i ne opere pelene.
Jesi pokusala ikad stavljati Calgon? Na jednom americkom forumu su neke mame pisale da im to pomogne kod jako tvrde vode. Kao da stave pola preporucene mjere praska i pola mjere Calgona. (ili nekog drugog omeksivaca vode, dm-ov je navodno dosta jeftiniji)

----------


## anjica

Vrijeska daj reci jel si te pelene tek sa sinom počela koristiti ili su ti još od curice

----------


## Zorana

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=68131

----------


## Zorana

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=68131

----------


## Vrijeska

Pelene koristim sedam mjeseci...

Koliko puta se moraju oprati na određeni način da bi se pokazali rezultati?

Sada su na balkonu u octu. Večeras će u pranje, s predpranjem, s malo praška (faks - dm-ov izaziva crvenilo, ostale ne volim), potom će na još jedno ispiranje, pa na radijator (ako ih ne stavim na radijator usmrdit će se na žici za sušenje u stanu jer se suše po tri dana ...) ...

----------


## Vrijeska

Uskoro idem raditi, a sveki prigovara za te pelene (ona će ga čuvati jedan dio dana) kako su glomazne, da se ne može kretati... Još ako skuži da smrde onda će mi ispiti mozak ...

----------


## marinna

A da probaš kod nekoga oprati sa pretpranjem bez deterdženta (kod nas je upalilo iz prve) i osušiti u sušilici? Kako budu poslije fine mekane, mislim da se u sušilici razbije i omekša ukorijenjeni deterdžent.

----------


## Zorana

Vrijeska, koliko sam skontala...rezultati nakon pranja Calgonom ili nekim drugim omeksivacem vode bi se trebali vidjeti odmah, tj. nakon prvog pranja. 
Na nekim drugim temama na tom americkom forumu vidim da mame stavljaju samo mjericu ili pola mjerica calgona, bez praska. Onda to odvrte na jedan ili dva pranja (jedno pranje s calgonom, jedno samo u vrucoj vodi). I navodno se pelene jako dobro ociste od ostataka deterdzenta, kamenca itd.

----------


## Vrijeska

> A da probaš kod nekoga oprati sa pretpranjem bez deterdženta (kod nas je upalilo iz prve) i osušiti u sušilici? Kako budu poslije fine mekane, mislim da se u sušilici razbije i omekša ukorijenjeni deterdžent.


eh da mi je sušilica ...

----------


## Vrijeska

> Vrijeska, koliko sam skontala...rezultati nakon pranja Calgonom ili nekim drugim omeksivacem vode bi se trebali vidjeti odmah, tj. nakon prvog pranja. 
> Na nekim drugim temama na tom americkom forumu vidim da mame stavljaju samo mjericu ili pola mjerica calgona, bez praska. Onda to odvrte na jedan ili dva pranja (jedno pranje s calgonom, jedno samo u vrucoj vodi). I navodno se pelene jako dobro ociste od ostataka deterdzenta, kamenca itd.


Imam Calgon ali baš namjerno nisam stvaljala u pelene.
Probat ću večeras.

Hvala

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bas me zanimaju rezultati jer nama nekad smrde, nekad ne i jos uvijek ne znamo uzrok. 

Vrijeska, čekam calgon rezultat, bas me zanima.

----------


## Dia

nisam bas sve pratila, al jesi ih probala oprati na 90

----------


## suzyem

Daj ti njih da ih opere netko drugi, znači u tuđoj mašini, garant da neće smrditi   :Laughing:

----------


## Olivija

A trebalo bi s vremena na vrijeme oprati i perilicu! To sam isto našla na nekim amerskim sajtovima...


suzyem - šalu na stranu, ali dobro si se sjetila: odi u kvačicu ili slični servis. Oni imaju profi strojeve...

----------


## anjica

> A trebalo bi s vremena na vrijeme oprati i perilicu! To sam isto našla na nekim amerskim sajtovima...
> 
> 
> suzyem - šalu na stranu, ali dobro si se sjetila: odi u kvačicu ili slični servis. Oni imaju profi strojeve...


kako misliš oprat perilicu, na koji način

----------


## Irchi

Evo pronašla sam nešto upravo o rješavanju problema smrdljivih pelena. Znači i stručni ovisnički naziv iliti_stripping_ što bi u mom slobodnom prijevodu značilo _odsmrđivanje_. 



> Stripping Cloth Diapers 
> 
> "Stripping" is a method of removing residue from cloth diapers. This residue will either cause excessive odor or ineffective diapers. If the residue is from overuse of detergents or using soap you will end up with smelly diapers. Often, the smell will only surface after Baby has peed. 
> 
> 
> If the residue is from fabric softeners, this will cause the cotton and hemp diapers to be less absorbent and the fleece diapers to repel water- both will result in leaking cloth diapers.
> 
> 
> To strip a diaper of excess detergent, simply wash them with just water until no suds appear when agitating.
> ...

----------


## klmama

evo vam za mašinu:

Washing Machine Care

Because what goes in, must come out!

http://www.thediaperhyena.com/washingmachinecare.htm

----------


## Zorana

Olivija, ali ako je problem u masini, zar ne bi trebala i druga roba imati ruzan miris?

----------


## cekana

Ooooo calgon  :D toga se nisam sjetila....   :Idea:

----------


## Vrijeska

Možda se nešto dobro dogodilo...
Nakon namakanja u octu i pranja samo s calgonom, pelena nije (toliko) smrdila.
Tek je jedna zapišana. Sutra će biti i ostale pa ću vam javiti (inače nisu se sve jednako usmrdile - neke malo više neke malo manje...)

----------


## Vrijeska

I hvala na savjetima!  :Love:  

Inače, ostala roba mi uopće ne smrdi tako da sumnjam da je stvar u perilici ...

----------


## Zorana

Vrijeska, kakva je situacija?

----------


## Vrijeska

malo manje smrde, ali mislim da bih ih trebala više puta uzastopno držati u octu i prati calgonom pa da se osjeti bolji rezultat ...


u procesu  su namakanja pa ću vam javiti ...

----------


## marta

Pokusaj ih neko (duze) vrijeme odlagati u kanti s vodom i octom, sigurna sam da ce se stanje popraviti.

----------


## koalica

Evo i ja ću se pridružiti smrdljivim pelenama. Do sada je bilo sve super, ali počele su jako smrditi. ne pocketice, već fitted. Perem s malo tekućeg deterđenta, ispirem 2x........MM je poludio i hoće da pređemo na pampersice. mene užasava ta pomisao, ali i ja već počinjem sumnjati. Stavljala sam ocat.......pa i dalje smrde. Kako da ih ostavim u kanti preko noći???? Puno vode i koliko octa  :?  
Neki dan sam ih držala sat vremena, sad ćemo vidjet jel ima pomaka.
Imam osjećaj da su te pelene prepune bakterija koje smrde.......HELP

----------


## vještičica

Meni su smrdile izuzetno rijetko, ponekad noćna. Ali ja svaku pelenu isperem pod vodom prije odlaganja, a pokakane i običnim vešnim sapunom (žuti, što smrducka   :Laughing:  , moja mama ga zove "kabaš sapun"). Smrdile - ne smrdile, ja svakih mjesec dana odvrtm solo pelene bez deterdženta na 90C (sve su HM pa smiju   :Grin:  )

----------


## Tiwi

A zakaj se toliko tvrdoglavo zamarate traženjem nekih kompliciranih razloga i još kompliciranijih rješenja???

Svako malo se ponovi isto pitanje. Odgovor je jednostavan, nakupi se detergenta unutar pelene i zato smrduckaju nakon što se dijete popiški (druga roba ne smrdi, ali kladim se kad bi se bebać popiškio po nečem drugom... no to sad nije bitno).

Dakle, najjednostavnije i uvijek efikasno rješenje je oprati "čiste" pelene jednom s octom umjesto detergenta (i može soda ali ja nisam stavljala nego samo 1 dcl octa) i nakon toga još jednom oprati bez ičega. I ne smrde.

----------


## koalica

E vidiš, ovo nisam skužila- oprati s octom  :/  To nisam probala, ali hoću. thnx   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

> Imamo Kamaris. I sve je bilo ok dok nismo uveli dohranu. Ne presvlečim ga nikad po noći (osim ako se pokaka) jer nam pelene dobro drže a i mališa spava 21.30-10 pa mi ga žao    8)  buditi za prematanje.
> ALI po noći pelene toliko *zaudaraju* da je to užas. Pokrijem ga dekom i ako mu je tokom noći idem popraviti to je takav užasan smrad-koma.
> Napominjem da smo na dohrani, da je to samo zapišanac.
> Jel vama ta noćna pišalina zaudara (nekako kao u frizerskom salonu kad farbaju kosu) i jel to normalno.
> Jel u pelenama problem ili???  :?





> ja sam jucer pisala na temi o dohrani i mirisu mokrace 
> naime zadnjih 7 dana su nam pelene uzasno smrdile, ustanovila da nam je riknuo grijac na masini  8) 
> cak smo napravili i urin, sve je super
> 
> pelene danas mirisu





> napravi _stripping_ pelena, neće više smrditi





> vještičica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> napravi _stripping_ pelena, neće više smrditi  
> 
> 
> Kako  :? ?





> Cure su dosta pisale ovdje

----------


## -tajana-

Naše pelene su počele strašno smrditi i ja sam naravno prvo otrčala kod doktorice. Radili smo urinokulturu i sve OK  :D . Onda sam ih oprala s octom i ispirala dokle god se voda pjenila i više ne smrde :D . Nije mi jasno otkuda se nakupilo toliko detergenta kad stavljam stvarno jako malo (jednu žlicu) i uvijek još jednom ispirem  :? .

----------


## Tiwi

tajana - super, glavno da ste riješili problem   :Smile:

----------


## bimba iaia

Da ne otvaram novi topic...ja imam 2 problem.
Ostale su mi fleke od kakice po peleni.  :Embarassed:  
Možda hm i iskuham,ali kako sa FB? 
Sunce ih nije izblijedilo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mišica

Ja oprala na 60 pelene samo u octu-smrde. Namakala ih preko noći u octu prije pranja i smrde. Danas sam stavila samo ocat u predpranje. Nadam se da će problem biti riješen, jer ovo je  :shock:

----------


## mišica

Mrlje od drekeca rješavam tako da prije pranja namažem pelenu samo sapunom (onim žuti za robu). I sve ode. Inače se sve vidi. A i stavljam papiriće pa nema toga puno.

----------


## enela

> Da ne otvaram novi topic...ja imam 2 problem.
> Ostale su mi fleke od kakice po peleni.  
> Možda hm i iskuham,ali kako sa FB? 
> Sunce ih nije izblijedilo.


Ja sam par puta iskuhala i FB. Namjerno.

----------


## vještičica

> Mrlje od drekeca rješavam tako da prije pranja namažem pelenu samo sapunom (onim žuti za robu). I sve ode. Inače se sve vidi. A i stavljam papiriće pa nema toga puno.


Još neko ko koristi žuti sapun  :D  ali naše pelene ne smrde :? ... Jesi li probala odvrtiti naprazno, samo pelene, bez ičega na 60C?

----------


## duška

ja isto operem mrlje od kakice sa praškom odmah i ne ostaju nakon pranja.i nama su pelene smrdile kad smo stavljali previše praška,stavim 0,25mjerice za 20-25 pelenica.

----------


## Tiwi

> mišica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mrlje od drekeca rješavam tako da prije pranja namažem pelenu samo sapunom (onim žuti za robu). I sve ode. Inače se sve vidi. A i stavljam papiriće pa nema toga puno.
> 
> 
> Još neko ko koristi žuti sapun  :D  ali naše pelene ne smrde :? ... Jesi li probala odvrtiti naprazno, samo pelene, bez ičega na 60C?


Sad bum te kvotala opet   :Smile:    ali stvarno, pa ja isto kad perem s octom odmah nakon toga /znači ne vadim pelene iz mašine - nego odmah olperem još jednom na 60 bez ičeg, samo voda. I onda ne smrde. 

Evo već neko vrijeme ih opet normalno perem i nije se pojavilo smrduckanje. Znači dobro se ispralo.

Cure, nije isto oprat s octom ili oprat s octom pa na prazno. Još ako uporno namačete i filate ocat po pelenama, pa on isto ne miriši fenomenalno a i nema čudesnu mo samoispiranja   :Wink:   Dakle *oprat i na prazno, samo s vodom!!*

Btw: ja krenula u potragu za žutim sapunom.

----------


## vimmerby

> Btw: ja krenula u potragu za žutim sapunom.


nakon vještičičinog savjeta, ja ga kupila u DM-u, odličan je!
jedino se nadam da se ne nakuplja na pelenama jer kolko sam skužila, ne preporučuje se baš pranje pelena sapunom. 
zasad nema nekih nuspojava.   :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Upute za održavanje HM pelena sa kroja Ottobedesign 



> WASHING AND CARE OF THE DIAPER
> Rinse off the excrement from the diaper into the toilet bowl. Put the used diaper to soak in a pail of cold  water with a lid. Add a drop of distilled white vinegar to the soaking water (approx. 30 ml per 10 liters of water is enough) to prevent bacteria growth. The diaper can be washed at 60°C using a long wash cycle, but every third time it is worth washing at 90°C. A standard washing machine with a wash capacity of 3kg (6.6 lb) takes 7-8 diapers, i.e. the number of diapers used by a young baby in a day. Hang the diaper to dry in a wellaerated space or use a dryer. The diaper does not require ironing. Use environment-friendly detergents and remove stains for example with *gall soap**. Do not use fabric softeners for baby clothes.


* gall soap = vešni sapun, poznatiji i kao "žuti sapun"  :Laughing: 
Generalno ih se pridržavam. Osim dijela sa držanjem u vodi sa sirćetom. To mi nije pasalo što zbog kante za koju sam zapinjala, što zbog miomirisa koji bi se stvarali nezavisno od količine dodatog sirćeta.
Održavanje pelena kod nas ide ovako:
Sapiranje (nevezano koju vrstu biološkog otpada sadržavaju). Kakane namažem žutim sapunom, malo protrljam i isperem ne pretjerano temeljno). Ako mrlja i dalje postoji u značajnom obimu (breskve  :Rolling Eyes:  kakve to mrlje ostavlja...) namažem mrlju žutim sapunom i odložim pelenu sa strane. Tako skupljam dok ne skupim dovoljan broj. Nikad ne punim mašinu do kraja - bolje se operu i isperu. Prvo odvrtim ispiranje sa jakom centrifugom. Onda pranje na 60C sa deterdžentom (mjera mi je jedna kašika od Vanish-a). Potom još jedno ispiranje. Svakih mjesec dana operem pelene na 90C sa sirćetom i isperem potom. Sve 5. :D 
Smrdile su samo jednom, kad sam greškom umjesto običnog Ariela u žurbi uzela onaj što ima i Lenor. To se ne da isprati...  :Rolling Eyes:  Sreća samo je par pelena time oprano i da sam na vrijeme skužila. Riješila ih deterdženta tako što sam ih više puta čiste ubacivala na ispiranje sa tek opranim vešom. 
Uh, raspisah se ja  :Embarassed:

----------


## vimmerby

hvala teta *vještičica* na iscrpnim informacijama!

evo, sad bum mirne duše trckala drage mi pelenice "žutim sapunom vulgaris"!   :Kiss:

----------


## mišica

okej, probat cu ih oprat na prazno na 60.
kaj se pelenice smiju otkuhati na 90?? Nakako mi se čini da sam u uputstvima pročitala samo na 60.. ili? :?

----------


## vještičica

*vimmerby* - Ja maloprije bila u nabavci, pa velim prodavačici "imate li onaj žuti _"no name"_ vešni sapun?" Ženska umrla od smijeha,  :Laughing:  Al' nije bilo :/, moraću "opljačkati" mamu  :Wink:  
BTW mislim da ima rezlike između tih raznih vešnih sapuna. Neki su zaista sapuni, a neki "detergent-bar" tj. deterdžent u "kockici" (koji voli da se taloži u pelenama...)

*mišica* - Ja svoje kuham, jer su sve HM, nemam pocket sa pul-om, pa može. Ne znam kako ide za "kupovne"

----------


## enela

> okej, probat cu ih oprat na prazno na 60.
> kaj se pelenice smiju otkuhati na 90?? Nakako mi se čini da sam u uputstvima pročitala samo na 60.. ili? :?


Ja sve ponekad operem na 90°C: HM, kupovne fitted, pocket s PULom, covere, AIO, zaštitne od flisa... Vjerojatno im ako skraćujem vijek trajanja, ali ziher je ziher  8)

----------


## enela

ako = tako   :Embarassed:

----------


## tanja1230

I naše pelenice su užasno smrdile. Ispirala sam ih dok god se pjenilo... što će reći; 2 cijela programa sa predpranjem i 10-tak ispiranja i prestalo se pjeniti. Zanima me da li je netko uspio više puta isprati? 
Napokon ne smrduckaju.  :D  :D  :D 
Zanima me taj sapun iz DM-a: jel to onaj što piše za mrlje ili neki drugi?

----------


## Medica

Ja ovo podižem, jer vjerujem da i dalje ima smrdljivih pelena i neuspjehom postizanja finih mirisa razočaranih mama. I ja sam već duže vrijeme jedna od njih. Unatrag 3-4 mjeseca pelene smrde. Kaj god ja radila- prala same, s malo deterđenta (svih mogućih i nemogućih, praškastih), s puno deterđenta, namakala u octu, prala samo octom, s dodatkom octa, dodatno ispirala, čuvala prljave na suho, pa na mokro... došlo mi da ih sve pobacam. Čak sam počela dodavati i omekšivač, ne bi li bar malo manje smrdile. Smrdile bi čim bi ih oprala, još mokre- FUJ, suhe malo manje, ali čim se mala popoškila- ODURNO. Posebno noćna, e ta je bila   :No:   A zaštitne da ne spominjem. Te su se češće prale nego što su bile na guzi. Taj miris je nešto ODURNO ODURNO.
I onda sam ja lijepo jučer kupila Dreft tekući deterđent (neki s kamilicom, sensitiv, zeleni, fotka mame i bebe), oprala ih s jednim malim čepom (to je nekih 15-20 ml, znači možda petina pune doze tj one velike mjerice), izvadila ih van iz veš mašine- i pala u nesvijest. MIRIŠU toliko divno i intenzivno da sam ja ostala  :shock: . Drugi put ću staviti još manje deterđenta, i ova mala količina je očito napravila predobru stvar. 
Samo sam to htjela podijeliti s vama, možda nekome pomogne... a ja se zbilja osjećam EUREKA  :Sing:

----------


## Medica

Ja ovo podižem, jer vjerujem da i dalje ima smrdljivih pelena i neuspjehom postizanja finih mirisa razočaranih mama. I ja sam već duže vrijeme jedna od njih. Unatrag 3-4 mjeseca pelene smrde. Kaj god ja radila- prala same, s malo deterđenta (svih mogućih i nemogućih, praškastih), s puno deterđenta, namakala u octu, prala samo octom, s dodatkom octa, dodatno ispirala, čuvala prljave na suho, pa na mokro... došlo mi da ih sve pobacam. Čak sam počela dodavati i omekšivač, ne bi li bar malo manje smrdile. Smrdile bi čim bi ih oprala, još mokre- FUJ, suhe malo manje, ali čim se mala popoškila- ODURNO. Posebno noćna, e ta je bila   :No:   A zaštitne da ne spominjem. Te su se češće prale nego što su bile na guzi. Taj miris je nešto ODURNO ODURNO.
I onda sam ja lijepo jučer kupila Dreft tekući deterđent (neki s kamilicom, sensitiv, zeleni, fotka mame i bebe), oprala ih s jednim malim čepom (to je nekih 15-20 ml, znači možda petina pune doze tj one velike mjerice), izvadila ih van iz veš mašine- i pala u nesvijest. MIRIŠU toliko divno i intenzivno da sam ja ostala  :shock: . Drugi put ću staviti još manje deterđenta, i ova mala količina je očito napravila predobru stvar. 
Samo sam to htjela podijeliti s vama, možda nekome pomogne... a ja se zbilja osjećam EUREKA  :Sing:

----------


## triplemama

> Zanima me taj sapun iz DM-a: jel to onaj što piše za mrlje ili neki drugi?


Zove se *"Gallseife"* od "Denk mit" 
Ja ga koristim za sve fleke pa i za pelene i meni je super.

----------


## mama Jelena

Ja sam isto prezadovoljna sa Dreftom, a počela sam ga koristiti zbog kao ekološkog -nema fosfata...
I traje nam jako dugo, jer ga ne koristim za druge stvari...
Ne znam što sam prije koristila, mislim onaj prašak iz DM-a...

----------


## štrumpf

I mi smo odlučili prijeći ne platnene, a sad već imamo problem (ne čudite se naravno). Najprije smo dvije noći isprobali Kamaris s dva uloška i bili smo prezadovoljni (inače nam jednokratne uvijek procure),a prošlu noć Flafi (jedino su nam ove do sada stigle) i jutros smo bili šokirani . . . užasan smrad ,a ne vjerujem da je od praška jer sam stavila manje od 1/3 mjerice,a to im je bilo prvo pranje. Uz to mu se pišo zacrvenio pa se bojim da nije alergija.

----------


## vještičica

> I mi smo odlučili prijeći ne platnene, a sad već imamo problem (ne čudite se naravno). Najprije smo dvije noći isprobali Kamaris s dva uloška i bili smo prezadovoljni (inače nam jednokratne uvijek procure),a prošlu noć Flafi (jedino su nam ove do sada stigle) i jutros smo bili šokirani . . . užasan smrad ,a ne vjerujem da je od praška jer sam stavila manje od 1/3 mjerice,a to im je bilo prvo pranje. Uz to mu se pišo zacrvenio pa se bojim da nije alergija.


Provjerite urin kod pedijatra, da nije uroinfekt.

----------


## štrumpf

Koji su još simptomi infekcije?
Zar onda ne bi urin smrdio i kod drugih pelena?
By the way ´pišo´ više nije crven, to je vjerojatno bila trenutna reakcija jer mi je pedijatrica rekla da mu povremeno polako povlačim kožicu preko dokle može ići što sam napravila večer prije pa je možda bilo crveno zbog toga,a još ga uz to i urin nagrizao?

----------


## pomikaki

> I mi smo odlučili prijeći ne platnene, a sad već imamo problem (ne čudite se naravno). Najprije smo dvije noći isprobali Kamaris s dva uloška i bili smo prezadovoljni (inače nam jednokratne uvijek procure),a prošlu noć Flafi (jedino su nam ove do sada stigle) i jutros smo bili šokirani . . . užasan smrad ,a ne vjerujem da je od praška jer sam stavila manje od 1/3 mjerice,a to im je bilo prvo pranje. Uz to mu se pišo zacrvenio pa se bojim da nije alergija.


pretpostavljam da si ih oprala prije prve upotrebe, ali možda treba još koji put? Kad sam kupila pelene od bambusa preporuka je bila oprati ih 10x - ! - što naravno nisam učinila, nego 2-3x (tu se prije svega mislilo na povećanje moći upijanja, ali meni se čini da su možda neke kemikalije ostale iz proizvodnje). Možeš ostaviti i čitav dan da se čiste namaču, pa onda oprati. A Danci_Krmed je negdje drugdje spominjala da je puno bolje prati pelene bez deterđenta ali sa sodom bikarbonom za kolače, i da to riješava smrad od deterđenta. Ima za kupiti u većim trgovačkim centrima (Mercator) velika pakovanja za jako malu cijenu, par kuna (one male kutijice vam se ne bi isplatile).

----------


## štrumpf

I ja sam mislila da su možda ostale kemikalije. Kupila sam jednu od bambusa, ali je još nismo koristili. Nije pisalo da ih treba oprati 10 puta, jedino da ih namačem 24 h prije upotrebe (što nije obveza). Namakala sam ih nekih 10 sati.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ja već malo više od godinu dana perem pelene samo u sodi bikarboni i nekoliko kapi čajevca na 60 te sušim vani i nikad više nisam imala problema s mirisom.  ponekad dodatno ispiram (više jer se sjetim da bi bilo dobro nego što je potrebno) odn. još jednom stavim samo na ispiranje u mašini.  količinu sode bikarbone je koliko mi se tada čini, a počela sam to koristiti upravo zbog neugodnog mirisa koji se nikako drukčije nije ispirao.

evo par linkova
http://frugalbabytips.blogspot.com/2...king-soda.html


http://www.diaperpin.com/howto.asp#bksoda
REMOVING URINE SMELL
Include baking soda when washing or soaking your cloth diapers.

If you use baking soda in the wash or soak, make sure to use vinegar in the rinse, This will help restore the pH of the cloth diapers. Otherwise your baby may end up with diaper rash.

According to Vicki Lansky author of Baking Soda : Over 500 Fabulous, Fun and Frugal Uses You've Probably Never Thought of, baking soda works with liquid detergents to whiten and brighten laundry. It does not boost powder detergents.

Related Article: Baking Soda or Washing Soda?

VINEGAR IN THE WASH
Many parents have complained that using vinegar in the wash leaves their diapers remaining smelly. Actually it is more effective to use baking soda in the wash and add vinegar to the rinse. See our washing recommendations for more information.

Hint: Consider using vinegar in the rinse cycle of all your laundry, not just the diapers load. Also consider buying distilled white vinegar by the gallon for general household cleaning. Melodie Moore's book, Vim & Vinegar, is a wonderful resource for learning how to use vinegar to replace expensive cleaners for floors, refrigerators, furniture, laundry, copper and stubborn stains.

Related Article: Vinegar in your cloth diaper wash. Two sides of the Coin

----------


## štrumpf

Znači ne stavljaš prašak nego samo sodu za pranje (koliko otprilike)?
Jel stavljaš ocat?

----------


## vještičica

@*štrumpf* - U uroinfektu, beba, uz neugodan miris urina, ima i povišenu temperaturu. Ali može biti i uroinfekt bez temperetura, posebno na početku. 
Onomad smo imali problem sa smrdljivim pelenama, pa sam u strahu odletjela napraviti joj nalaz urina. Sve bilo OK. 
Onda sam probala sa običnim tetrama, da vidim je li ipak do pelena, jer se tetre uspiju dobro izaprati pri pranju. Nije smrdilo. 
Sve sam pelene oprala, prvo solo, bez praška, potom u sodi bikarboni umjesto praška i na kraju stavila sirće/ocat pri ispiranju. Nisu više smrdile.
Od tad sam količine deterdženta smanjila na mikronske, a sve fleke saperem prije pranja običnim, žutim vešnim sapunom. Pelene držim "na suho" tako isprane. Prije pranja ih jednom odvrtim na ispiranju, da isperem taj sapun i eventualne biohazard ostatke  :Smile: 
Kasnijim pažljivim praćenjem sam skužila da joj urin čudno miriše kad jede ribu (bilo koju) i kad jede basmati rižu. Zašto rižu, i to samo basmati, nemam pojma. Sori, odužih  :Embarassed:  nadam se barem da je bilo od pomoći.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Znači ne stavljaš prašak nego samo sodu za pranje (koliko otprilike)?
> Jel stavljaš ocat?


ne stavljam ocat jer je to opet kiselina, a mi želimo tim postupkom neutralizirati kiselinu u urinu.  mogu se i pelene namočiti u sodi + vodi preko noći ukoliko je problem veći.

koliko sam čitala na internetu, ovaj se problem uglavnom javlja kod pojedine vrste pelena zbog sastav tkanine, odnosno prisutnost male količine poliestera.  pogledaj one linkove koje sam gore stavila.
sretno!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pogledaj si i ovo što sam prevela s neta (nije lektorirano):

1.	Poliester:
Poliester je poznat po tome da zadržava neugodne mirise.  Provjerite da li vaše pelene ili zaštitne gačice sadrže poliester;  čak mali postotak može stvarati probleme.  U pitanju su često Mother-ease pelene i zaštitne gačice te Bummis Super Industrial Wraps zaštitne gačice.  Evo što kaže Betsy, proizvođač Bummis-a, „Mi sugeriramo ljudima čije pelene i zaštitne gačice smrde nakon pranja da koriste deterdžent za pranje rublja na bazi hidrogena jer on neutralizira kiselinu, glavni krivac za smrdljive pelene i zaštitne gačice.  Starija djeca imaju izričito kiselu mokraču koja jako smrdi.  Ocat je također kiselina, što samo stvari čini gorima.“

2.	Tvrda voda:
Neki deterdženti na bazi povrća su pokazali da nisu baš efikasni ako ljudi imaju jako tvrdu vodu.  Mnogi korisnici su se žalili da njihove pelene jednostavno nisu čiste!  Čini se da neki ljudi s tvrdom vodom moraju izbjegavati korištenje octa u ispiranju, te da su primjetili da soda bikarbona radi puno bolje za otklanjanje neugodnih mirisa.  No, kao što smo već rekli, ocat može biti uzrok ili rješenje problemima s smrdljivim pelenama (vidi ocat).

----------


## Zorana

I tako se od koristenja modernih platnenih razvila citava filozofija.....  :Grin:   Zivile tetra pelene!! 8)

----------


## sirius

> I tako se od koristenja modernih platnenih razvila citava filozofija.....   Zivile tetra pelene!! 8)


To i ja kažem.  :Laughing:  

Nakon što već danima iščitavam sve o platnenim pelenama uspjela sam poloviti nekoliko osnovnih pojmova,ali nijanse su mi previše.
Tako da sam odlučila da će bebe za početak većinu vremene provoditi u tetrama.

----------


## rena7

Čitajući probleme sa platnenim pelenama našla sam se u dilemi- platnene ili pampers?! A bila sam gotovo sigurna da ćemo koristiti platnene od kamarisa. A eto, izgleda da nećemo! Joj baš sam ljuta sama na sebe i na svoju pomisao o eksperimentiranju tj., korištenju platnenih   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

joj, nemojte to shvatiti kao da je korištenje pp neka posebna znanost, bilo bi mi ful žao da samo vas dovele do te zamisli!

nego, proizvođača pelena ima mnoštvo, djeca su različita (i njihov urin je različiti), perilice rublja su različite, tvrdoća vode i minerali u vodi su različiti od mjesta do mjesta, tako da u slučaju da dođe do neke frke postoji puno raznih stvari koje treba probati da se taj problem riješi.  za mene konkretno je soda bikarbona riješila sve  :D ali neće svima, pa treba imati opcije i ideje za što drugo probati.

platnene su zakon, zaista nisu teške za koristiti, a što je najbitnije na forumu se mogu naći mnoštvo rješenja za svaki problem, tako da čovijek uvijek može birati što mu paše.

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

i još jedna stvar, problemi se uglavnom pojave kada počinje dohrana, tako da ćete do tada biti pravi maheri i zaljubljenici u pp i mala promjena u održavanju neće biti problem.

a mogu reći da pampersice smrde na kilometar ćim dijete popiški samo nekoliko kapi urina, samo što se čovijek navikne na to i onda manje mu smeta, a da ne govorimo o zdravstvenim prednostima (pogledaj na portalu, ima brdo toga)

----------


## Medica

Ja sam primijetila da su belaji sa smrdežom zbilja jači od početka dohrane.
Isto tako sam primijetila da 
a) tijekom nošenja najjače smrde noćne pelene (imamo Kissaluvs i ME)-  znaju toliko smrditi da mi nekad ne daju spavati, pa se usred noći dižem i prematam malenu, kaj prije nikad nisam radila 
b) poslije pranja i sušenja najjače smrde HM pelene, a najmanje BB i SB (fitted pocket). 
Već sam gore pisala o dosadašnjem razočaranju sa brojnim metodama odsmrđivanja, i o oduševljenju Dreftom. E sad, stvar je ovakva- kad su se nakon Drefta osušile, nije baš da nisu uopće smrdile, ali se smrad smanjio za nekih 80% od početnog. Poslije drugog pranja s Dreftom, većina osušenih pelena uopće ne smrdi, a samo par njih se samo diskretno osjeti. Ja sam prezadovoljna! Čak i noćna tijekom noći ne smrdi ni blizu koliko je prije, koliko se sjećam blizu je smrada onoj noćnoj peleni od početka nošđenja (tj smrada od mokraće, a ne ne znam ti ni ja čega).

----------


## Medica

Ja sam primijetila da su belaji sa smrdežom zbilja jači od početka dohrane.
Isto tako sam primijetila da 
a) tijekom nošenja najjače smrde noćne pelene (imamo Kissaluvs i ME)-  znaju toliko smrditi da mi nekad ne daju spavati, pa se usred noći dižem i prematam malenu, kaj prije nikad nisam radila 
b) poslije pranja i sušenja najjače smrde HM pelene, a najmanje BB i SB (fitted pocket). 
Već sam gore pisala o dosadašnjem razočaranju sa brojnim metodama odsmrđivanja, i o oduševljenju Dreftom. E sad, stvar je ovakva- kad su se nakon Drefta osušile, nije baš da nisu uopće smrdile, ali se smrad smanjio za nekih 80% od početnog. Poslije drugog pranja s Dreftom, većina osušenih pelena uopće ne smrdi, a samo par njih se samo diskretno osjeti. Ja sam prezadovoljna! Čak i noćna tijekom noći ne smrdi ni blizu koliko je prije, koliko se sjećam blizu je smrada onoj noćnoj peleni od početka nošđenja (tj smrada od mokraće, a ne ne znam ti ni ja čega).

----------


## štrumpf

Protekle dvije noći smo koristili one dvije od Kamarisa i nisu smrdile (možda malo, ali neznatno... ipak je u njima bio 13 sati). Dobili smo danas i MiB. Oprala sam ih po vještičicinoj preporuci. Najprije samo odvrtili ispiranje, potom pranje bez praška, pa pranje sa sodom. Ne čini mi se da smrde na sušilu pa ćemo vidit kad ih opet upotrijebimo.
Kupila sam danas i sapun i Dreft, pa ako ovo ne pomogne naći ćemo mi drugo rješenje, ali ne odustajemo.   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Danci krmed, mi smo par puta imali problem sa smradom platnenih. I mogu reci da se nikakav smrad pampersica sa smradom usmrdjene platnene pelene ne moze mjeriti. Inace, meni recimo babylove jednokratne pelene nikad nisu smrdile.
(sad ce opet ispast da sam antiplatnena a stvarno nisam)

----------


## Medica

> Danci krmed, mi smo par puta imali problem sa smradom platnenih. I mogu reci da se nikakav smrad pampersica sa smradom usmrdjene platnene pelene ne moze mjeriti. Inace, meni recimo babylove jednokratne pelene nikad nisu smrdile.
> (sad ce opet ispast da sam antiplatnena a stvarno nisam)


Ovo potpisujem!!!

A kaj se tiče Drefta, da ne bude da ga ja reklamiram ili nekaj takvog, jednostavno sam taj kupila i probala, i rezultat mi se sviđa. Mislim da će sa svakim pranjem biti bolje, bar se tako do sada pokazao. Možda bi i svaki drugi tekući deterđent imao ovakve rezultate. Inače perem normalno (na 60 st., program za jako zaprljano rublje), uz jedno dodatno ispiranje.

----------


## pomikaki

meni platnene nisu baš nikad smrdile, a sve fleke su otišle sunčanjem. imam najviše rodinih, i te su mi zbilja najbolje koje sam probala, onda Bamboozoes (naručila preko www.pahuljica, od bambusa, isto ok, jedino što mi je bilo žao što nisam odmah naručila veći broj, kad su stigle već su bile knap s 3mj) i 2kom pelena Luci (slične kao Rodine ali nešto lošije rađene, a cijena ista, ali isto služe). A prala sam ih s previše deterđenta, kako sam poslije shvatila čitajući forum. 
Isto sam prestala trljati flekice od dreka sapunom kad sam doznala za metodu sunčanja, od onda samo isperem kakane pelene jačim mlazom vode nad kantom, i samo bacim u lavor onako mokro. Tako slažem dok ne nakupim hrpu, i svaka 2-3 dana perem jednu mašinu, skupa s ostalom njenom robicom. I uvijek stavljam bjieli alkoholni ocat umjesto omekšivača. A ono na čem se nakon pranja vide flekice izvjesim tako da je okrenuto suncu. Zbilja nikakvih problema.
To sad može biti individualno, ali meni je kanta s korištenim jednokratnim pelenama (čekali smo na platnene pelene par mjeseci i u tom razdoblju smo potrošili par paketa pampersa i babylovea) smrdila je-zi-vo :shock:  i odahnula sam kad je taj predmet izbačen iz upotrebe. Platnene držim po 3 dana mokre i naslagane u otklopljenom lavoru u kupaoni i ne smrde uopće, osim baš kad ih ubacujem u mašinu pa se malo razmašu.

A u zadnje vrijeme mala obavlja i na tuticu, pa sam pelene većinom poklonila za malu nećaku. Od onda koristimo (kad se ne furamo na bespelenaše) tetra pelenu u zaštitnim gaćicama - jako jednostavna i efikasna metoda, a i najjeftinija. To preporučam svakome tko je neodlučan oko nabave platnenih - treba vam samo par komada zaštitnih, a tetre pretpostavljam da imate.

----------


## Fana

Nama pelene ne smrde, ali čitam temu iz straha da se ne usmrde   :Laughing:  

Nije mi jasno koliko to deterđenta koristite. Pišete o jednoj trećini mjerice. Koje mjerice. Trećini čepa? Ili trećini one plastične posudice koju dobiješ uz prešak? Je li ista mjerica za tekući kao i za prašak?
Ja u normalan veš stavim 3 čepa tekućeg Ariela. A za pelene 1 čep (dodam i octa u ispiranje ali ne svaki put). Zar je to previše deterđenta? Mašina od 7 kila, inače.

----------


## Medica

Ja sam stavila 1 čep, onaj s kojim se zatvara boca da ne bude zabune (ne onu "čašu" koju dobiješ uz deterđent).

----------


## Medica

Ja sam stavila 1 čep, onaj s kojim se zatvara boca da ne bude zabune (ne onu "čašu" koju dobiješ uz deterđent).

----------


## Medica

Ja sam stavila 1 čep, onaj s kojim se zatvara boca da ne bude zabune (ne onu "čašu" koju dobiješ uz deterđent).

----------


## Fana

Draga, koliko si postala, to ti dođe 3 čepa   :Laughing:

----------


## Medica

Fana, vidim i ja   :Embarassed:  
Zapravo ja ne razumijem zašto mi se uporno zadnjih dana događa da mi se post pojavi po 2-3x, a kliknem POŠALJI samo jednom (baš pazim na to).
Evo vidjet ćemo sad...

----------


## Medica

Fana, vidim i ja   :Embarassed:  
Zapravo ja ne razumijem zašto mi se uporno zadnjih dana događa da mi se post pojavi po 2-3x, a kliknem POŠALJI samo jednom (baš pazim na to).
Evo vidjet ćemo sad...

----------


## Fana

Ma ne smeta meni, ali nisam mogla odoljeti da ne skomentiram.  :Love:

----------


## Olivija

Sasvim slučajno nađoh i ovaj članak: http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...ng.html?cat=25

Daklem - čišćenje pelena u perilici za suđe! Za sad nemam potrebe, ali kad probam - javim rezultate!

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

i mi smo ih koristili 6 mj. i počele su užasno smrditi.sve smo probali,držali ih u kupaonici da se luftaju,pranje ispiranje s calgonom,octom itd.ali one i dalje smrde.i sad smo odustali od njih.isto kamarisove.ako netko hoće kupiti nek se javi na pp.

----------


## aishwarya

> i mi smo ih koristili 6 mj. i počele su užasno smrditi.sve smo probali,držali ih u kupaonici da se luftaju,pranje ispiranje s calgonom,octom itd.ali one i dalje smrde.i sad smo odustali od njih.isto kamarisove.ako netko hoće kupiti nek se javi na pp.


Probaj oprati pelene na 60, ili čak na višoj temperaturi samo sa sodom bikarbonom. Pa ponovi sa deterdžentom. Vjerujem da ti smrde zbog nakupljenog deterdženta, možda ćeš morati 2x prati u sodi bikarboni. Nemoj dodavati ocat u vodu za ispiranje

----------


## kahna

Evo ja se moram upisati da smo napokon riješili problem smrdljivih pelena.
I to po receptu brzo pranje na 30-40 °C 30 min. sa sodom. Pa normalni program na 60 + dodatno ispiranje prije i poslije svega.
HVALA  :Kiss:  

A sada poslije 3 tjedna mora i običnog pranja imat čemo opet odkuživanje  :Grin:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

i nama su počele malo smrduckati.
koliko sode stavite?
ja uvijek perem sa pretpranjem na 60.

----------


## aishwarya

> i nama su počele malo smrduckati.
> koliko sode stavite?
> ja uvijek perem sa pretpranjem na 60.


Stavi dosta (do max. crtice na posudici za deterdžent, recimo), i odvrti cijelo pranje na min. 60, dvaput isperi. I onda normalno operi, a možeš stavit sodu za pretpranje. Javi rezultate.
Meni to tako savršeno funkcionira da sam se ponovno zaljubila u platnene, freak   :Embarassed:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Provat ću večeras.
 :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

Ja uopće nisam stavljala toliko puno sode a funkcionira.
Stavim od prilike 2-3 velike žlice.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Malo je bolje, ali nisam uspjela oprati sve pelene. 
Sljedećim pranjem će biti sve oprane  pa ću sa sigurnošću moći tvrditi jel metoda funkcionalna    :Grin:

----------


## ivana b

Ja uvijek perem na 90 C sa praškom (Persil) i drugim bijelim vešom i nikad nisu smrdile. Peru se svaki/svaki drugi dan, zavisi kad imam bijeli veš na "meniju". Zato sam i uzela većinu bijelih pelena a ne šarenih da mi boja ne sablijedi u pranju

----------


## Tiwi

ja perem na 60 bez ikakvih dodataka, do sad od praška je bilo sve i svašta (persil, ariel, denk mit, pa oni neki iz mullera isl) . ne smrde.

----------


## manal

pitanjce: naše kad su čiste miriše i sve je ok, ali čim se popiški, osjete se kao po paljevini   :Rolling Eyes:  jel o tome govorimo? mislim naravno da ću ga presvući, ali već od jednog piškenja one se osjete, a ja ga presvlačim na 2-3h... ako je to to, a toga nije bilo prije, mogu probati taj postupak čišćenja sa sodom bikarbonom ili kakvi su već savjeti.

----------


## aishwarya

> pitanjce: naše kad su čiste miriše i sve je ok, ali čim se popiški, osjete se kao po paljevini   jel o tome govorimo? mislim naravno da ću ga presvući, ali već od jednog piškenja one se osjete, a ja ga presvlačim na 2-3h... ako je to to, a toga nije bilo prije, mogu probati taj postupak čišćenja sa sodom bikarbonom ili kakvi su već savjeti.


to je to, nakupilo se deterdženta

----------


## njokica

Isti, al isti problem nam se vukao još od ljeta, nisam bila sigurna u čemu je problem... mislila to je normalno jer jede svakakvu hranu   :Rolling Eyes:  
također koristimo Kamaris fitted, al pred 2-3 tjedna sam slučajno pročitala na smibovoj web str. da je taj neugodni miris zbog toga što se deterdžent ne ispere kak treba. I to mi je bilo malo wtf? jer uvijek uključim dodatno ispiranje i promatrala sam vešmašinu-kad se uključi progr. ispiranja onda se 3 puta napuni i isprazni vodom (pa šta to ne bi trebalo biti dovoljno :? )
i tako sam probala s još jednim dodatnim ispiranjem i sad puno manje smrde, ali ipak se još nešto osjeti  :Mad:  . Samo nespretno mi je to s tim ispiranjima jer pazim (koliko mogu) na korištenje jeftine struje pa ispada da mi mašina ujutro radi još extra 40 minuta (imam Quadro vešmašinu koja je A klasa ali ima po meni predugačke programe)

----------


## kahna

*njokica* problem je I u kamencu koji se nakuplja u pelenicama.
Zato probaj sa sodom bikarbonom.

Ja sam skužila da mi počnu smrditi i ako mi se usmrde u kanti   :Embarassed:  (sad je vani na hladnom, a kaj bum po ljetu, ne znam).

----------


## njokica

E da, zaboravila sam napisati da uvijek, uvijek koristim Denk Mit Anti Kalk, a kod svakog drugog pranja stavim i malo alkoholnog octa u pretinac za omekšivač. A mislim možda i da smrde jer se to sredstvo protiv kamenca ne ispere kak treba (za 4-5kg suhog veša ide 32ml, a deterdženta stavim samo žličicu). Sad u zadnje vrijeme stavljam pola te doze... :/

----------


## slava

*kahna* koliko stavljaš sode bikarbone? Dodaješ ju zajedno s deterdžentom? Stavljaš ju u svako pranje ili samo ponekad?

----------


## kahna

> *kahna* koliko stavljaš sode bikarbone? Dodaješ ju zajedno s deterdžentom? Stavljaš ju u svako pranje ili samo ponekad?


Stavim dobre 2-3 velike žlice uvrh, onako odokativno, samo nasipam.
I da, u zadnje vrijeme stavljam stalno.
Prvo ispiranje (bez SB), zatim kratko pranje od 30 min samo sa SB 
i onda glavno na 60 ili 90 °C sa malo malo deterđenta i SB, nekad i bez nje.

----------


## aishwarya

> E da, zaboravila sam napisati da uvijek, uvijek koristim Denk Mit Anti Kalk, a kod svakog drugog pranja stavim i malo alkoholnog octa u pretinac za omekšivač. A mislim možda i da smrde jer se to sredstvo protiv kamenca ne ispere kak treba (za 4-5kg suhog veša ide 32ml, a deterdženta stavim samo žličicu). Sad u zadnje vrijeme stavljam pola te doze... :/


ja bih rekla da je prije problem u tome što koristiš premalo deterdženta, a savjetovala bih ti i da ocat izbaciš. Anti Kalk koristim i ja i ne mislim da je u njemu problem

----------


## slava

Da li bi mogla SB u pretpranje?

----------


## meda

i meni su jedno vrijeme smrdile pelene, al sve je prestalo kad smo kupili novu masinu.

----------


## archy

A meni su spominjali neki deterdzent za stripping. Iskustva? :?

----------


## aishwarya

> A meni su spominjali neki deterdzent za stripping. Iskustva? :?


misliš onaj što spominju na američkim stranicama, dawn? To je nešto za suđe, koliko sam ja shvatila. Nemam pojma kako to funkcionira i ima li nešto takvo kod nas

----------


## archy

Ne znam na koji tacno misle, ali kako sam shvatila ovaj dawn je deterdzent za sudje, pa ne znam zasto insistiraju da se koristi bas taj i bas plavi ???

----------


## aishwarya

> Ne znam na koji tacno misle, ali kako sam shvatila ovaj dawn je deterdzent za sudje, pa ne znam zasto insistiraju da se koristi bas taj i bas plavi ???


E sad, pitanje je bi li se mogao koristiti neki drugi deterdžent za suđe i po čemu je poseban. Ja se ne usudim staviti deterdžent za suđe u vešmašinu. Umjesto toga, jednom mjesečno operem pelene s izbjeljivačem bez klora (Ecover) isperem dvaput i još jednom operem na  60 s deterdžentom. To radim čisto da mi savjest bude mirna, pelene nam ne smrde.

----------


## puntica

ja perem na 60 s malo deterdženta (žlica).
nikakva predpranja, ništa. samo iz kante premjestim u mašinu.

jednom su počele smrditi pa ih od tada jednom mjesečno počastim 'odkuživanjem', operem ih samo sa sodom, isto na 60, i jednom ih dodatno isperem. nikad se više nisu usmrdile   :D 


dok nisam počela tako postupak je bio: ispiranje, pranje, 2 dodatna ispiranja, ocat na 1. ispiranju, ponekad čajevac...   :Rolling Eyes:  

Strašan gubitak vremena i vode   :Embarassed:

----------


## njokica

Da se izjadam...: (malo offtopic, sorry al ne znam kamo staviti): Ja jutros otvaram ujutro vešmašinu, kad ono popucala ručka  :shock:, zovem odmah servis (hvalabogu vešmašina je još pod garancijom), a oni meni da tek u srijedu mogu doći   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...
tako da sad moram koristit jednokratne jedno 5-6 dana, u slučaju da odmah poprave, što čisto sumnjam, a hitan veš kod svekrve   :Taps:  

joooooooooooooj muko mojaaa   :Nope:

----------


## manal

a-ha! to je dakle to! odlično. mislim ne da smrde, nego hvala na savjetima.  :Razz:   onda ćemo ovaj put probati samo sa sodom i dodatnim ispiranjem, pa se nadam da će upaliti. mi inače peremo na 60 sa žlicom praška... ne znam jel mm stavi predpranje. on je preuzeo veš, pa ne znam.   :Embarassed:

----------


## renci

Mame, a jeste li ikad samo oprale mašinu?
Znate onako da stavite da se pere na 60 ili 90, može sa sodom ili octom, bez imalo praška, totalno prazna?
Preporučljivo je to učiniti ponekad, jer se prašak, kamenac i nečistoće zadržavaju na donjoj strani (vanjskoj- onoj koju ne vidimo) bubnja i s vodom se svaki put malo vraćaju na veš u mašini. Vjerujem da je to problem s starim mašinama ( kao moja) koje kad su prazne pokušaju ići do susjede nakavu, ali znam da pomaže za čišći veš i za trajnost mašine.
Čitala sam da bi jednom mjesećno trebalo ti učini mašini koja pere svakodnevno, a svakih par mjeseci ( 3-4 puta goduišnje) mašinama koje manje peru.

----------


## Zorana

Meni je protiv smrada pomagalo uvijek staviti pelene na ciklus ispiranja prije glavnog pranja. I, nikako ih ne drzati u vodi, niti u kanti koja je zatvorena.

----------


## slava

> Meni je protiv smrada pomagalo uvijek staviti pelene na ciklus ispiranja prije glavnog pranja.


Ja ih ovako obavezno perem, nekako mi logično isprati urin prije pranja i nikad mi ne smrde, a koristim ih sad i s drugim djetetom.

----------


## manal

eto, nakon 6 mjeseci korištenja naše se pretty much odjednom usmrdile big time!  :Rolling Eyes:  ja uvela u prehranu bebe korabicu i mislila kako je puno prdio, jer mu je stalno smrdila guza u pelenama na korabicu  :Laughing:   al kad ono kanta s pelenama u kupatilu počela istovremeno smrditi kao da kupus kiselimo! sad ćemo pri sljedećem pranju postupak sa sodom bikarbonom. držte fige!

----------


## bubimira

> a savjetovala bih ti i da ocat izbaciš


i ja ponekad imam osjećaj da smrde ak stavim ocat  :?
iako i mi imamo faze smrada i ne/smrada moje ne smrde kad su oprane i suhe nego samo kad su popišane; noćna ponekad bude baš koma

----------


## puntica

> Mame, a jeste li ikad samo oprale mašinu?
> Znate onako da stavite da se pere na 60 ili 90, može sa sodom ili octom, bez imalo praška, totalno prazna?
> Preporučljivo je to učiniti ponekad, jer se prašak, kamenac i nečistoće zadržavaju na donjoj strani (vanjskoj- onoj koju ne vidimo) bubnja i s vodom se svaki put malo vraćaju na veš u mašini. Vjerujem da je to problem s starim mašinama ( kao moja) koje kad su prazne pokušaju ići do susjede nakavu, ali znam da pomaže za čišći veš i za trajnost mašine.
> Čitala sam da bi jednom mjesećno trebalo ti učini mašini koja pere svakodnevno, a svakih par mjeseci ( 3-4 puta goduišnje) mašinama koje manje peru.


da, to treba raditi. ima zakupiti i sredstvo za pranje mašina. odlično opere, sve se sjaji, ode i kamena i ostaci deterdženta  :D

----------


## kahna

*puntica* jel ima toga u DM-u?
I kako se zove.

I znate šta?
Meni unatoč svemu što sam navela, kako perem - i dalje se nekad dogodi da smrde.
Točno ovako kao što *bubimira* opisuje  :?

----------


## puntica

> *puntica* jel ima toga u DM-u?
> I kako se zove.


ima u dm-u, tamo i kupujem. denk mit nešto entkalker (mislim). to je kartonska kutijica (na njoj ne nacrtana mašina) u kojoj se nalazi neki bijeli prah koji se ubaci u mašinu i provrti na 90... Jednom svako toliko.

vjerojatno se sličan efekt može dobiti i nekim priručnim sredstvom (tipa soda bik.) ali nisam isprobavala   :Embarassed:  


I meni se ponekad usmrde pelene. bez razloga. isto tako samo kad se popiški.   :Sad:   Baš bezveze...
(onda ih ubacim na 'raskuživanje', tj. pranje na visokoj temp bez deterdženta, samo sa sod. bik. pa onda više ne smrde...)

----------


## bubimira

*puntica* koliko staviš te sode bikarbone za to "raskuživanje"?

----------


## manal

ok, dakle jednom pranje sa sb nije upalilo, sad ćemo isprobati kahnin recept. juče kad sam oko ponoći ušla u spavaću sobu, smrdila je kao u muškom wc-u!!!  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: došlo mi je da ga presvučem jadnička, al ajd, nisam ga htjela buditi... tots botsice izgleda ne smrde, čudno... a možda i ne, možda bambus drugačije reagira nego pamuk...

----------


## kahna

> ok, dakle jednom pranje sa sb nije upalilo, sad ćemo isprobati kahnin recept. juče kad sam oko ponoći ušla u spavaću sobu, *smrdila je kao u muškom wc-u!!!*  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: došlo mi je da ga presvučem jadnička, al ajd, nisam ga htjela buditi... tots botsice izgleda ne smrde, čudno... a možda i ne, možda bambus drugačije reagira nego pamuk...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  joj manal moram!

I moj tak nekad zna smrditi da ne mogu spavati kraj njega.
Sreća pa je u vreći i još ga dobro pokrijem da ne ide van   :Laughing:  (nemajka šta ćeš)

----------


## manal

eh, kahna, jedva sam preživjela tu noć, svaki put kad se budio (jedno 100 puta), grizlo me je u nosu   :Rolling Eyes:  
nažalost, nismo iskorijenili smrad ni ispiranjem, pa pranjem na kratkom programu na 95 (prvi put da smo uopće okrenuli na tu temp.) sa sodom, pa normalan program... manje smrde, ali još smrde. što sad? opet tako pa se nadati da će izići?

----------


## kahna

Joj manal   :Sad:  
Eno moga (sad je cicao) smrdi opet.
I to cijela tura sad zadnje što sam prala.

Negdje sam pročitala ( ne znam dal tu, ne da mi se sad čitat ) da se mogu i staviti u vodu sa octom pa da tako odstoje preko noći/24 sata. 
Da se otopi kamenac koji se nataloži u njima.

Ja znam nekada isprati ih, staviti brdo sode, upaliti na 60 °C te pustiti dok ne zagrije vodu i onda ugasiti i ostaviti da se tako namače preko noći.

----------


## aishwarya

Ne znam za ocat - negdje sam čitala da zbog kiselosti stvar učini još gorom. Probajte riskirat s izbjeljivačem, ja kupujem Ecover u bio&bio, taj mi se čini najprihvatljiviji. Na više sam mjesta pročitala da je to zadnje, ali učinkovito rješenje. Na svom primjeru ne mogu tvrditi jer mi pelene ne smrde, i pranje sa sodom mi je dobro funkcioniralo. Usmrdile su se samo jednom i to netom prije nego nam je krepala mašina. Što će reći da se baš nisu prale kako treba  :Sad:

----------


## aishwarya

Ja ponavljam svoje kao pokvarena ploča   :Laughing:  Sorry, fakat samo nastojim pomoći...

----------


## pomikaki

u krajnjem slučaju, možete se prebaciti ne tetre...
ja sam platnene podijelila otkad je počela na tutu, sad stavim samo onekad tetre u zaštitne, i zapravo mi je puno lakše što se tiče pranja i sušenja, premda mi se platnene nisu nikad usmrdile.

----------


## manal

ma nooo, to mora izaći nekako. manje smrde. ponovit ćemo postupak. ali dati naše pelene? neee!!! pa volimo ih!   :Grin:  uostalom, i mi naginjemo bespelenaštvu, već je par puta piškio u wc i jednom kakao :ponosan smajlić:   :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

nije mi jasno, perete s deterđentom ili samo sa sodom?
Pokušajte par puta bez imalo deterđenta! Ako ne uspije, trebala bi biti stvar u mašini.

Mislila sam na tetre makar privremeno, dok se problem ne riješi, ja bih se ipak previše naživcirala da mi smrde pelene na djetetu.

----------


## kahna

Moje su se danas ispirale x 5.
I pranje na 95 samo sa sodom.
E bilo je 5 cm pjenane u mašini a ni zrna praška nisam stavila  :shock: 
Ne kužim kak se tako nakupi a ne stavljam više od jedne male čajne žličice  :? 

OT - kak vam klinci pišaju / kakaju negdje?
Moj čim ga sjednem na nonu - diže guzu i negoduje.
Popiški se svaki put kad mu skinem pelenu i spustim ga na pod i ako idem bilo što podmetnuti, prestane i pomakne se dalje i nastavi   :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

jel ti to hoćeš u zakašnjele bespelenaše i polubespelenaše?  8)

----------


## kahna

> jel ti to hoćeš u zakašnjele bespelenaše i polubespelenaše?  8)


Ma ne, htjela bi ga učiti na kahlicu,a nemam pojma od kad se može i kako uopće početi  :/

----------


## slava

> E bilo je 5 cm pjenane u mašini a ni zrna praška nisam stavila  :shock:


Da pjena nije od sode? 
Baš znam pogledati kad se peru pelene i nikad ne bude pjena u mašini.

----------


## kahna

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E bilo je 5 cm pjenane u mašini a ni zrna praška nisam stavila  :shock:
> 
> 
> Da pjena nije od sode? 
> Baš znam pogledati kad se peru pelene i nikad ne bude pjena u mašini.


 :/ mislim da se ona ne pjeni.

Možda je stvar u prašku?
Koristim DM-ov neki   :Embarassed:  nemam pojma kak se zove.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ma ne, htjela bi ga učiti na kahlicu,a nemam pojma od kad se može i kako uopće početi  :/


OT možeš početi bilo kada, zapravo, samo su metode malo različite za različite uzraste.
Koliki ti je bebač sada? Ako je manji od godine i pol, savjetujem da pogledaš i bespelenaške forume. Ja sam počela s 8mj. ovo je "moj" topic   :Smile:  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=71076

----------


## ana.m

A kak držite otvorenu kantu???
Pa kaj ne smrdi cijela kupaona??

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja držim u običnoj kanti bez poklopca ili u odškrinutoj perilici - kad zasmrde, vrijeme je za pranje. ja ne volim da pelene stoje usmrđene  :/

----------


## kahna

> A kak držite otvorenu kantu???
> Pa kaj ne smrdi cijela kupaona??


Iz ovog razloga su moje po novom na balkonu  :/ 
Možda je i tu uzrok smrada, kaj mi se nekad usmrde u kanti  :? 

A ne da mi se, niti imam vremena ispirati svaku pelenu prije odlaganja u kantu.
I da, nekad se usmrde, nekad ne, bez obzira dal je kanta poklopljena ili nije.

OT Pomikakai hvala, navečer se bacam na čitanje   :Wink:

----------


## bubimira

*kahna* ja sam svoje cure počela stavljat na tutu čim su počele sjediti.. zabavljala sam ih u početku nekako s igračkama a poslije su sjedile bez problema.
rezultat...s 11 mjeseci nemamo pokakanih pelena   :Grin:  
piškanje je još u pelenu al i to lovim povremeno. recimo uvijek znam da će se popiškiti kad se probudi pa ju tada i stavim na tutu

još mi nitko nije odgovorio koliko *sode* stavljate za "čišćenje" pelena?

----------


## vještičica

> koliko *sode* stavljate za "čišćenje" pelena?


nisam odavno, ali sam stavljala isto koliko i deterdženta za normalno pranje

----------


## manal

ah, naše su se ko malo "odsmrdile", tj. danju ne smrde, ali noćne   :Mad:  evo, već sad smrdi... nekako kao kanta puna smeća   :Sad:  šta me tek čeka do jutra... 
je li netko probao bumGenius odor remover? 
link: http://www.cottonbabies.com/product_...oducts_id=1229

----------


## pipo

mi imamo dvije vrste pelena, sve HM. Pamučne peremo na 60C i te uopće  ne smrde, a šarene na 40C i neke smrde kad su popišane, kod mene zavisi od materijala, najidealniji je pamuk, ali ja sam šivala što god mi je došlo pod ruku, tako da žersej i sl. materijali prani na 40C nakon 1,5 god. se usmrdili. Koristite prirodne materijale.

----------


## meda

> A kak držite otvorenu kantu???
> Pa kaj ne smrdi cijela kupaona??


meni su jedno vrijeme smrdile pelene jjer nije nesto valjalo s masinom, ne znam tocno sto, bila je i stara, i puna kamenca, i nije imala jaku centrifugu...al sad kad imamo novu koja dobro ispire uopce ne smrde pelene i stoje po par dana u lavoru u kupaoni. 

al istina, kod nas od negdje godinu dana nema pokakanih pelena. al te popisane smrdece su smrdile vise nego pokakane

meni su se pelene vise usmrdivale u kanti s poklopcem nego ovako kad stoje na otvorenom.

----------


## meda

ja ih perem najcesce na 60, al nekad znam stavit i na 75

----------


## kahna

Naše pelenice više ne smrde, niti malo  :D 

Promjenila sam redosljed pranja:
- ispiranje
- brzi program, 30 min. sa malo praška
- program na 60 °C sa puno puno sode.

Valjda se tako ok operu pelene.
Kaj vi mislite?

----------


## pomikaki

ako funkcionira, onda je ok   :Smile:

----------


## manal

mi smo noću u jednokratnoj, jer to prestrašno smrdi   :Sad:  ali danju stvarno ne. bar nešto.  :/ 
pokušat ćemo s kahninim savjetom. ili se možda pridružimo bespelenašima   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

*manal* ak je već tako gadno kako pišeš.
Pokušaj odvrtiti cijeli program na 60 ili 95 bez ičega ili sa sodom.
Ili više puta ispiranje (savjetujem ovo prvo)
i prati koliko se pjeni, a bez praška   :Wink:  

Nakupilo ti se ili praška ili kamenca ili oboje.

Sretno i javi kak vam je.

----------


## pomikaki

glasam za bespelenaše  8) 
to je krasna zabava...

----------


## manal

> glasam za bespelenaše  8) 
> *to je krasna zabava*...


pomikaki, ti to mene zekaš?   :Wink:  
ma moram proučiti onaj tvoj topic tipps&tricks, al nemam vremena, opet radim... ali u mislima smo već s vama bespelenašima  :Razz:   oops, opomenit će nas moderatorica da idemo na novi BP pdf   :Embarassed:  
kahna, hvala!   :Kiss:  prenijela sam postupak mm, on je "pralja", pa ćemo pokušat drugi put i javim kako je.

----------


## manal

OT, kahna uvijek su mi mrak tvoji avatari! slatkiš cickavac  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

kad nista drugo ne pomogne, onda nam smrad rijesi jedno pranje na 90 C

ali otkad sam otkrila sodu, nema vise smrada, ne znam kad sam zadnji put prala na 90 C

e da, i ovisi o pelenama, one koje su cisti pamuk ne smrde, ali one koje imaju imalo poliestera, te se zasmrde nakon nekog vremena

----------


## kahna

> OT, kahna uvijek su mi mrak tvoji avatari! slatkiš cickavac


  :Kiss:

----------


## slava

Svi hvale sodu. 
Zanima me može li se i ona nakupiti u pelenama i imati neko loše djelovanje na malu guzu?

----------


## njokica

Evo samo da se javim - otkad koristimo sodu na i peremo pelene na način jedne kolegice forumašice (sorry zaboravila nick   :Embarassed:  ) situacija se znatno poboljšala, pelena malo zasmrdi samo ako je jaaako mokra (obično bude noćna), ali nije ni za usporediti sa ranijom situacijom  :D 

Način je, da ponovimo: prvo ispiranje, pa brzi program na 40 stupnjeva s cca 2-3 žlice sode, onda ciklus na 60 s deterdžentom, onda još jedno ispiranje...

----------


## nick

čitala sam pdf ispod o octu i eteričnim uljima (omekšivač)
ja satavljam samo ocat kao omekšivač za pelene.
ovo za eterična ulja sam sada prvi put pročitala.
jel i vi stavljate eterična ulja zajedno sa octom i koliko kapi, u dio za omekšivač.

----------


## bubimira

> ali otkad sam otkrila sodu, nema vise smrada, ne znam kad sam zadnji put prala na 90 C
> 
> e da, i ovisi o pelenama, one koje su cisti pamuk ne smrde, ali one koje imaju imalo poliestera, te se zasmrde nakon nekog vremena



lut jel ih ti povremeno pereš sa sodom ili stalno. nisam to baš shvatila iz gornje rečenice 
 :? 

moje sve pelene su isključivo pamučne pa ipak povremeno smrde

----------


## bubimira

joj zaboravila sam odgovoriti na ovo:



> jel i vi stavljate eterična ulja zajedno sa octom i koliko kapi, u dio za omekšivač.


ja stavim odokativno, recimo desetak kapi lavande zajeno s octom u odjeljak za omekšivač

----------


## kahna

Ja stavljam puno puno manje et. ulja  :/ 
2-3 kapi

----------


## nick

ja ih u kanti špricam octom

a za eterično sam čula da je otrov  :?  pa više ne stavljam

----------


## imela

Meni pelene nikad ne smrde.
Kakicu bacim s papirićem u wc, pelena ostane mokra ali ne smrdi... Držim ih u kanti, bez poklopca i perem otprilike svako drugi dan.
Perem na 60, s malo praška i nekoliko kapi lavandinog eteričnog ulja. Piše na bočici da je antiseptik, analgetik, insekticid i korigens mirisa. Rekla mi teta u ljekarni da ako može direktno na kožu, zašto ne bi moglo i za pranje pelena  :? .
A otrov je valjda samo za insekte i neke bakterije...

----------


## ivana b

mi peremo samo na 90C uz osrednje praška
nikakva ulja, samo držim u kanti na balkonu na suhom
nikad se usmrdile, a nijedna se nije ni raspala evo već 15mj

----------


## anna01

a jedno pitanje za vas? koristite li zastitne sa pulom ili vunene? ja odkad koristim vunene nakon cijele noci pisakica uopce ne smrdi ni malo(za razliku od pula)....  :D

----------


## pomikaki

čula sam već neku priču da lanolin iz vunenih neutralizira miris mokraće, samo ne više znam na koji način.
Ali meni zapravo nije smrdilo ni ovako ni onako   :Smile:  .

----------


## manal

nama sad smrdi samo noćna i to baš na urin, ali nije stvar do taloženja ostataka deterdženta, jer su ovo nive pelene, nova veličina, jednom oprane prije prvog korištenja i smrde. ja koristim pul zaštitne, jer su mi vunene bile procurile. a sa flisom bi još gore smrdilo. al ok, navikli smo se, podnošljivo je.   :Razz:

----------


## Palonkica

Evo, i ja se prijavljujem na ovaj topic, nažalost :/ . Već nam neko vrijeme smrde pelene i nikako ne uspijevam otkloniti taj smrad. Inače sam pelene prala sa malo sode bikarbone i jednom žlicom tekućeg drefta, ocat umjesto omekšivača i na kraju ciklusa još jedno ispiranje. Kad su počele smrditi prestala sam stavljati deterdžent i prala samo sa sodom i octom (plus dodatno ispiranje na kraju), ali nema poboljšanja. Kad su suhe onda su ok., ali popišane smrde za poludit!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Nisam ih još nikad prala na 95 pa ću sljedeće probati tako, a budem ih stavila i na jedan ciklus ispiranja prije i poslije. Uglavnom, dok se peru nema pjene već unazad ohoho pranja tako da mislim da nije stvar u ostacima deterdženta. Zanima me može li se pelena usmrditi od ostataka sode bikarbone? :? Pročitala sam netko je napisao da treba izbaciti ocat pa budem probala to. 

Također, bebinu guzu redovito mažem dječjom mašću iz ljekarne (onom smeđom, jednostavno moram), ali uvijek koristim one papiriće pa ne znam jel' možda pelene mogu smrditi od eventualnih ostataka te kreme? :? Razmišljam i o tome dal' je možda dohrana uzrokovala smrad, a onda bebač također koristi homeopatske kapi kojima pokušavamo pobijediti neurodermitis pa sam opet mislila možda to utječe na promjenu mirisa mokraće... i više ne znam ni sama što da mislim.

U nekim trenucima mi dođe da ih sve pobacam jer klinac stalno smrdi k'o da je pokakan  :shock: . Jel' moguće da se pelene oprane samo sa sodom ipak ne uspiju dobro oprati? Velite da tekući deterdženti nisu dobri za pelene, da ne valja Ariel, ni Persil, a jel' netko probao Tide u prašku (da kupim onda njega)?

----------


## aishwarya

Obično pelene ne smrde kad su suhe, nego kad se namoče. Ja ne vjerujem u pranje bez deterdženta i Dreft mi se nije pokazao kao neki izbor. Prava mi je mjera 50 ml praškastog deterdženta  oduvijek koristim Faks) na skoro punu mašinu od 7 kg. Ni ocat niti sodu više ne stavljam.

----------


## kahna

Palonkica - provjereni recept i dok nisam tako nikako se riješiti smrada.
Nije problem samo u nakupljenom prašku, nakuplja se i kamenac a tu je soda zakon.

Znaći ovako:
-  ispiranje (1-2 puta) 
- kratki program od 30 minuta samo sa sodom (ne štedi sodu) 
- na 60 °C sa sodom i praškom (žlica praška i cca 2 žlice sode) 
- ispiranje sa octom i eteričnim uljem.

I znam kako ti je, znam kak smrdi - mene ja bacalo u očaj.
Aj isprobaj pa javi

----------


## kahna

Da, prašak koristim onaj iz DM-a neki njihov baš praškasti.

----------


## Palonkica

Hvala vam cure na brzim odgovorima.   :Love:   Poslušat ću savjete i nadam se dobrim rezultatima. Javim još.

----------


## Pliska

Nama su neko vrijeme užasno smrdile pelene. Ujutro je toliko smrdjelo da nismo mogli boraviti u sobi dok je M spavao   :Sad:  . Ja sam se već bila uplašila da nije neka upala u pitanju. Onda je MM uzeo pelene koje sam ja do tada držala u otvorenoj kanti do pranja, prala na 65-70 stupnjeva sa duplim ispiranjem, i strpao sve u veliki lonac, stavio dasha i kuhao na vatri. Isprao, ubacio u mašinu, okrenuo još jedno pranje i nakon toga su sve pelene bile prekrasno čiste i više ne smrde  :D 

Moram li naglašavati da je mm preuzeo brigu o pelenama   :Grin:

----------


## bimba iaia

> Moram li naglašavati da je *mm* preuzeo brigu o pelenama


U stvari je ovo odgovor na sva pitanja o smrdljivim pelenama    :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Pliska

> Pliska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moram li naglašavati da je *mm* preuzeo brigu o pelenama
> 
> 
> U stvari je ovo odgovor na sva pitanja o smrdljivim pelenama


Da. Pustiš ih da smrde sve dok se m-evi ne uhvate pranja pelena   :Laughing:   Onda nastaviš sa prljavim suđem, nepeglanom robom...  :Grin:

----------


## Palonkica

Evo, javljam rezultate   :Smile:  . Jučer i prekjučer je mašina po cijele dane vrtila i prala smrdljive pelene, a što se tiče savjeta koje ste mi dale *aishwarya* i *kahna* malo sam kombinirala i napravila ovako:

-kratko ispiranje
-pranje na 95 sa praškastim deterdžentom i sodom (cijeli ciklus)
-pranje na 60 sa sodom i octom (cijeli ciklus)
- dodatno ispiranje.

Danas su konačno suhe i opet na maloj guzi i s ponosom mogu reći da konačno NE smrde  8) . Sad kad razmišljam o tome, ovo odsmrđivanje uopće nije bilo teško (... ovaj put   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Eh, što bi ja bez ovakvih topica i stručnih savjeta iskusnih forumašica.   :Love:

----------


## bubimira

> ovako:
> -kratko ispiranje
> -pranje na 95 sa praškastim deterdžentom i sodom (cijeli ciklus)
> -pranje na 60 sa sodom i octom (cijeli ciklus)
> - dodatno ispiranje.


jel to sad znači da treba svaki put ovako prati ili povremeno (tipa kad se smrad opet pojavi)?

----------


## kahna

bubimira, ja sam se navikla da tako perem, 
- ispiranje - regularno samo jedno, ako poćnu smrduckat podebljam
- kratki program od 30 minuta samo sa sodom (ne štedi sodu)
- na 60 °C sa sodom i praškom (žlica praška i cca 2 žlice sode)
- ispiranje sa octom i eteričnim uljem.

Ako ti je to tlaka (meni nekad je jer nisam doma da stalno palim) 
peri ih "normalno" a svako malo ponovi ovakav ciklus i trebalo bi biti ok.

Da, mislim da je jako bitna soda - da rastvara kamenac i omekša vodu 
i mala količina praška.

I još nešto  :Grin:  dobar je pokazatelj i kada se peru i zapjene, zaviriti kroz staklo da vidite
koliko ustvari ima praška   :Wink:

----------


## Lu Lu

> Palonkica - provjereni recept i dok nisam tako nikako se riješiti smrada.
> Nije problem samo u nakupljenom prašku, nakuplja se i kamenac a tu je soda zakon.
> 
> Znaći ovako:
> -  ispiranje (1-2 puta) 
> - kratki program od 30 minuta samo sa sodom (ne štedi sodu) 
> - na 60 °C sa sodom i praškom (žlica praška i cca 2 žlice sode) 
> - ispiranje sa octom i eteričnim uljem.
> 
> ...


koliko sode da stavim na ovaj kratki program?

nama smrde kiselo cim se popiski.
uzasno.
do sad nikad nisu smrdile, mozda ima veze i s dohranom  :?

----------


## kahna

Lu Lu

ako vam tako smrde moja bi ti preporuka bila da ih odvrtiš 1, čak i dva ciklusa na 60 bez ičega, eventualno uz sodu, da se taj nakupljeni prašak ispere van.
Vidjet ćeš kako s pjene bez ičega  :Wink: 

A ovo što pitaš za kratki program, ja sam nasipala od oka, cca 2-3 velike žlice

----------


## Lu Lu

> Lu Lu
> 
> ako vam tako smrde moja bi ti preporuka bila da ih odvrtiš 1, čak i dva ciklusa na 60 bez ičega, eventualno uz sodu, da se taj nakupljeni prašak ispere van.
> Vidjet ćeš kako s pjene bez ičega 
> 
> A ovo što pitaš za kratki program, ja sam nasipala od oka, cca 2-3 velike žlice


ne vjerujem da je stvar u prasku jer ga stavljam samo zlicicu uvijek.  :?

----------


## pomikaki

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lu Lu
> 
> ako vam tako smrde moja bi ti preporuka bila da ih odvrtiš 1, čak i dva ciklusa na 60 bez ičega, eventualno uz sodu, da se taj nakupljeni prašak ispere van.
> Vidjet ćeš kako s pjene bez ičega 
> 
> A ovo što pitaš za kratki program, ja sam nasipala od oka, cca 2-3 velike žlice
> ...


a jesi li sigurna da ti se dobro osuše?
pada mi na pamet kako se i odjeća usmrdi ako se duže ne uspije posušiti... možda je u tome štos

----------


## Lu Lu

> Lu Lu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kahna prvotno napisa
> ...


mislim da nije ni to.
stvar je u tome da mi uzasno smrde pamucne, a manje (mozda cak i ne smrde) bambusice koje se puno duze suse.   :Sad:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

U četiri godine koliko ukupno perem pelene smrdjele su onda kada sam ih prala s *premalo praška*, i to onako po kanalizaciji. Znam da svi stalno tpe o tome kako pelene smrde kad se peru s previše praška, ali ove naše smrde od premalo (pola čepića ili od jednog čepa). Na kraju mi je dojadilo natezanje s tim kanalizacijskim smradom, počela sam prati s dva zelena denk mit čepića na 6 kg bijele robe i sada ne smrde trunčicu. Onako su smrdjele čim bih otvorila opranu mašinu.

----------


## Lu Lu

moje ne smrde kad izadju iz masine. ne smrde ni kad su suhe. ali cim se popiski smrde na kiselo. bas se cuje smrad kroz svu robu  :?

----------


## kahna

Gle, koliko smo mi ovdje naučili, smrad je ili on nakupljenog praška ili od kamenca.

Uzet će ti malo vremena dok izvrtiš i izrotiraš sve pelene ali daj si truda,
oper ih kako sam ti savjetovala na 60 bez ičega, vidjet ćeš dal se pjene,
onda ih operi sa 'tonom' sode isto na 60,
to bi trebalo riješiti i prašak i kamenac

----------


## kahna

I da, ja sam uvijek prala samo pelene, bez drugog veša, tako da bi to bilo možda četvrtina mašine, a tu zbilja ne treba ne znam koja količina praška.

----------


## Lu Lu

probat cu.
ovako ih ne mogu koristit.  :Sad:

----------


## Lu Lu

sinoc sam ih prala do ko zna koje ure.
sva srica pa ih je bura osusila do jutros.
sa strahom ih obukla i ne smrde vise.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kahna

super  :D 
sad samo oprezno s praškom

----------


## Lu Lu

prerano sam se poradovala.
ipak se nisu sve raskuzile.
neke smrde, neke ne.
ne kuzim u cemu je problem  :/

----------


## kahna

ponovno   :Grin:  
pa niti ne možeš sve ih oprati najednom,
a nekima pak možda treba više

----------


## Lu Lu

> ponovno   
> pa niti ne možeš sve ih oprati najednom,
> a nekima pak možda treba više


perem, perem...

----------


## Lu Lu

perem vec treci put.
stvarno se nadam da ce ovaj put uspit jer inace ne znam sta cu.   :Sad:  
peru se vec drugi put veceras. prvi put s praskom i sodom na 90, sad na 60 s sodom i octom. nakon toga cu stavit jos dva kompletna pranja bez icega.

----------

